

Why Mac users should say good things about Windows 7. - amichail

A huge advantage in using a Mac is not worrying about viruses. But this situation will change if the Mac gets a much larger market share.<p>For this reason, it is in the best interest of Mac users to say good things about Windows 7.
======
poutine
It's a fallacy that OSX has less viruses due to market share. The reason
there's virtually no viruses is because there's separation of privilege on
OSX. You don't run as administrator the way you do commonly under Windows.

~~~
amichail
But this problem was fixed in Vista.

~~~
darkxanthos
Yeah, I love Vista thinking I'M the virus. grr.

